# preserving wild edibles ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have just received word from our local agricultural agent about the plant samples I gave the laboratory. Seems much of what we have growing wild here is not only edible; but is "nutritious". I am now trying to learn, not only how to prepare them for meals, but also how to preserve them.

Today I pulled up some "common chickweed" (stellaria media). Since there is an abundance of this wild plant this spring (and will be in the fall), I want to preserve it in some way. At this time, the handiest way would be to freeze it and I am thinking, since spinach can be frozen, why not? If I am to freeze it, do I blanch it like I would other greens? (I really don't know how spinach is frozen; just know I can purchase it in the stores frozen.)

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I would most certainly blanch it first, but I have to ask, what are you going to use it for once frozen?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Depends on how it turns out after I thaw it. I have no idea what I'm getting into. I will probably treat it much like spinach at first, though really not sure.

I use frozen spinach for both quiche and what I call meat rolls (goat meat beat extremely thin, sprinkled with a few herbs and a mixture of spinach & various cheeses rolled up in it). Then I simply roast it.

I also like to put spinach in soups; and as soon as I can find a juicer I like, I will mix spinach with carrots for a healthy drink. Seems I should be able to use this wild plant in a similar manner.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems I knew a woman that froze it and used it in quiche and other recipes. I'll have to dig around later and see if I can find my notes.

Also, I know a woman that harvests wild poke (yes, it can be poisonous/deadly) while it is VERY young. Poisonous after any red appears on the stalks at all. I think she harvests it around 6" tall and she cans it. I've had it where she heats it, adds a bit of bacon grease and some lemon. Yummy.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I did an experiment with wild garlic, i.e. blanched and froze it. Thawed out some today to see how it was; and used it in some meat loaf. It was delicious! Thus, freezing works well for wild garlic.

This year I will be harvesting some Staghorn Sumac and want to preserve it. (I thought of just hanging it and permitting it to dry then storing it in a glass jar; but I think that would ruin its use for juice.) Anyone know how to preserve this wildy edible?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well what do you use it for now? do you have a dehydrator?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, now I'm going to have to look up Chickweed. Maybe what we call chickweed is not what you're talking about. I can't imagine using what we have here as "chickweed" like spinach. It's a completely different type of plant. Much smaller leaves, a lot more stems, etc.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd dehydrate it and add it to lots of meals depending on the taste.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I've seen a sumac jelly recipe & ofcourse the drink. If I remember correctly both recipes are high in sugar/sweetner. Not sure how hard it is once dehydrated but u might be able to pulverize it in a blender to make a lemonade tasting powder. Sumac is high in vit. C right ?

As to the wild greens, can't go wrong with blanching before freezing. 
The dehydarting has me interested as I am thinking about sprinkling the greens in soups.
This year I am making an effort to dehydrate eggplant & chard. Add to pasta sauce with dehydrated green bell peppers & onions makes a nice veggie meal.

Have you tried dehydrating wild garlic ?

That goat meat roll up sounds good.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

What about just canning them? I have canned baby turnip tops (pain) and collard greens, my family just loves them both cooked southern style.

I've never thought about using any of them in a quiche, my meal usually is black eyes, collards or turnips, cornbread and pork chops. :sing:Oh yeah:sing: I know what supper is now.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

As yet have not had a hydrator. Hoping to get one sometime this year though along with a good juicer (one that will not leave pulp in the drink). I will then dehydrate the pulp. 

I suspect I will be doing a lot of canning as my pressure cooker works great! Just never canned any wildy plants before so a bit hesitant.

The ag agent found something here they're calling "hairy bittercress" (Cardamine hirsuta) stating the young leaves, stems and flowers are edible. It looks similar to what I thought was "corn speedwell" (Veronica arvensis). Both have white flowers. I found what I think is "Calepina" (Calepina irregularis) that has the white flowers too; so still somewhat confused about these three. Won't be trying to preserve these until I am sure what they are!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> The ag agent found something here they're calling "hairy bittercress" (Cardamine hirsuta) stating the young leaves, stems and flowers are edible. It looks similar to what I thought was "corn speedwell" (Veronica arvensis). Both have white flowers. I found what I think is "Calepina" (Calepina irregularis) that has the white flowers too; so still somewhat confused about these three. Won't be trying to preserve these until I am sure what they are!


The hairy bitercress sounds somewhat familar. The other two I have never heard of. What were teh results of an online search ?
I've seen purslane @ Wegmans in the fancy greens section for over $4 a bunch. This year when I find some in my garden I'm gonna give it a try. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

On-line searches showed me similar flowers; thus, my confusion and why I am having to trust the local ag dept. (I sent her a couple of other samples similar so should be clarifying things soon.)


----------

